
How to right a comment on SUS forum? - TimurBidzhiev
Hi guys, 
I can&#x27;t create a post and a comment on the Startup School forum. Do you know how to fix it?
======
gus_massa
Usually it is faster to send an email, because these post don't get noticed.
Try with startupschool@ycombinator.com

(If that fails, you can try to contact the mods of HN hn@ycombinator.com , my
guess is that they can not help, but they know someone that knew someone that
is in charge of the forums of Startup School.)

~~~
TimurBidzhiev
I will try to reach them directly. Thanks a lot!

